
Real Programmers Don't Use Pascal - Letter to the editor, Datamation July 1983 - okal
http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/real.programmers.html
======
drostie
My favorite adaptation of this was called Real Men Don't Play GURPS. An
excerpt:

~~~

The easiest way to tell a Real Man from the rest of the roleplaying crowd is
by the game he plays. Real Men play Dungeons and Dragons. Quiche Eaters play
GURPS and Storyteller. Mark Rein·Hagen, the designer of Storyteller, was once
asked, "How do you pronounce the dot in your name?" He replied, "It's
unpronounceable, and symbolises how meaningless are the labels that we attach
to ourselves." One can tell immediately from this comment that Mark Rein·Hagen
is a Quiche Eater. Real Men don't need the abstract concepts introduced by
Quiche-Eating games — like characterisation, immersiveness or realism — to get
their jobs done. They are perfectly happy with a sword, a spellbook, and a
beer.

    
    
        Real Men use swords to kill monsters.
        Real Men use swords to tame the wilderness.
        Real Men use swords to negotiate peace treaties.
        Real Men use swords to romance the opposite sex.
    

If you can't do it with a sword, do it with a fireball. If you can't do it
with a fireball, it isn't worth doing.

~~~

This last line is perhaps one of the greatest ever uttered. _sniff_

full text: <http://www.zipworld.com.au/~hong/dnd/realmen.htm>

------
RockyMcNuts
Regarding the quiche reference, Real Men Don't Eat Quiche was a humor book and
a meme back before there were memes

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Men_Dont_Eat_Quiche>

(For those too young to remember... It's scary that if Marty from Back To The
Future were to go back in time today, he would go back 30 years to 1982,
instead of 1955 - <http://i.imgur.com/VkHdj.jpg> )

------
cafard
I'm reminded of an old P.J. Plauger "Books for Our Times" column, presumably
for an April issue, with such titles as "Strictured Programming" and
"Algorithms - Data Structures = Assembly Language".

~~~
wglb
Not to mention that it contained one of his own books.

------
robododo
Old school trolling is awesome.

"Everyone working at LucasFilm is a Real Programmer. (It would be crazy to
turn down the money of fifty million Star Trek fans.)"

------
itmag
It's interesting when old lore like this gets posted. Always good to pick up a
few historical shibboleths now and then.

Rails-bros and node-ninjas: got quiche? :)

~~~
blindhippo
Quiche eater - my new favorite word around the office!

~~~
itmag
Heh, someone should create some cool t-shirts.

"Got quiche, bro?"

"Quiche on Rails"

"Brogrammer. Will code for quiche."

Additionally, startups in the know should put "unlimited quiche" in their
hiring posts. Free beer is soooo 2011.

~~~
gigonaut
the quiche is a lie...

------
NDizzle
I now know what it feels like to get trolled by a time traveler.

------
simonh
I have written one FORTRAN program in my entire life, back in 1991 when my
first job included supporting a PRIME minicomputer. When we got a Solaris
server later that year the terminal I used was only line oriented so I
couldn't use vi and learned ed instead. I only started learning vi properly a
few years ago. Old habits die really hard.

One of the scientific staff ran environmental simulations written in FORTRAN
that took a week to run. When he ported it to SunOS it speeded up massively,
so he just dialed up the detail level of the simulation so it still took a
week. As of a few years ago they still used that simulation, and may still do
so. I don't know how long it takes to run now though.

~~~
LarrySDonald
I, being one of the precise brats with trash-80s mentioned, bumped into it in
84-86 era. Fortran and pascal were, to me, options to basic and all three were
somewhat ok, perfectly understandable and no use whatsoever since they were
much to slow to do anything remotely cool on our tiny boxes. In high school
four years down the line, I bumped into it again, trying to rewrite old
fortran code in C and bumping into stuff written in pascal off and on,
sometimes being pressured to write in Pascal. Again, we (true to our bratty
nature) had no concept of what all the old timers were bickering about -
unless you used C or assembler to get close to the metal, who cares? Write in
Modula2, Perl, Basic, Lisp, ML, Smurf.. whatever. Once you're not using what
the machine uses, pick your poison - it's of little concern to us, though
sure, we'll write in it and read it it you'd like. Took another decade before
I saw that there was some actual merit to debating what language to use since
it influences the style quite a lot, but I still think it's perhaps given a
little more credit than it is due.

~~~
seclorum
I have an Atari Portfolio with its own onboard C compiler, Turbo C 2.0, still
fully functional and working, all my old little proggies still there, gonna
give it to my boys one of these days, hopefully it'll survive a while longer..

------
Roboprog
I think one of the commenters below lost the tone of the article. It's tongue
in cheek. Back in the day (before my day), things were damn hard with barely
adequate tools. Some of the accomplishments with these tools were truly
amazing, but it takes a serious masochist to want to use such tools for all
future jobs. Be grateful that you can build on the work of others.

For a more balanced comment about higher level tools, almost contemporary, see
Fred Brooks comments in Mythical Man Month about using higher level languages
(e.g. - APL, back in his day): one must look at what it does, and not just the
cost of using it, before dismissing it out of hand.

------
toddsundsted
Bah! Real programmers ship code!

~~~
dguaraglia
You win. That's exactly what I try to make everyone understand. May I slightly
improve your comment though?

"Bah! Real programmers ship good, properly reusable code"

~~~
raganwald
Treating the matter seriously, Real Programmers do ship code, and they ship
great code on a deadline. As noted in TFA, Real Programmers sent men to the
moon and satellites to the edge of the solar system. The Voyager missions had
launch windows that open every 175 years, slipping the ship date was not an
option.

Quiche Eaters would still be arguing about when to delimit braces with {} and
when with do/end, and which of the 3,141 testing framework gems released this
weekend has the cutest name.

~~~
tjr
Perhaps after 175 additional years, they would come to an agreement on
delimiters... but perhaps not.

------
drKarl
<http://xkcd.com/378/>

------
amirf
Brilliant! I remember my Computer Architecture course's Professor telling us
about this article :)

------
jheimark
Fortran ignoramus here... is this true?: "...Fortran doesn't have a structured
IF, REPEAT ... UNTIL, or CASE statement..." How the heck did anyone loop until
a condition was met?

~~~
barrkel
Structured if implies block structure; Fortran had a single-statement if (with
ambiguous lexing to boot). That single statement could be a goto.

~~~
jheimark
so... you'd have to write a series of ifs and single-statement gotos every
time?

~~~
Roboprog
Yep. I ran into Fortrash IV in college after doing '77 earlier. No "else"
statement in IV.

IF NOT <<condition>> GOTO <<start of else>>

<<do iffy stuff>>

GOTO <<end-if>>

<<label for else>>

<<do elsey stuff>>

<<label for end-if>>

Barbarism at its finest :-)

~~~
mhd
Which is the main reason why Kernighan created Ratfor...
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratfor>)

------
wazoox
Don't miss the unforgettable followup: The Story of Mel, a real programmer.

<http://foldoc.org/The+Story+of+Mel>

------
wglb
More seriously, <http://www.lysator.liu.se/c/bwk-on-pascal.html>

~~~
psykotic
None of his issues (except the purely cosmetic complaints) apply to Turbo
Pascal, which has been the de-facto standard dialect of Pascal for nearly 3
decades.

~~~
wglb
Agreed.

I think this was written before Turbo Pascal, which is really quite different
from all other Pascals.

------
perfunctory
Yeah, I always found it quite educational to read about the state of the art
in the old days. Helps to put things in perspective.

~~~
mjwalshe
Heh - as some one who did write FORTRAN IV and 77 I all ways loved this
article - oh and I did write billing systems in FORTRAN at BT

Fortran is still in use for technical programming when you realy realy need to
get the most performance out of simulations.

------
PaulHoule
It just reminds me of the time I got points off for writing a self-modifying
macro in a TeX class.

------
radishroar
Funny I was just mentioning Pascal to someone last night and how I disliked
the language with a passion.

------
michaelochurch
Quiche Eaters use Method VIII to build characters for the class they want.

Real Men roll d20 and take what they get. If the DM will allow negative
ability scores, d30-5.

------
Alind
Is this a sarcasm article at that time?(which is brilliant!) Or just a serious
article with a lot funny (lovely) idea back in 1980s?

------
aeurielesn
"Real Programmers aren't afraid to use GOTOs." He lost me there, I can not
embody this philosophy.

~~~
raganwald
How's your quiche?

~~~
jacquesm
Priceless. Thank you :)

